# Im so sorry lil boy :(



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

Today my neighbour found my cat in his garden  

Austin was 3 years old and a beautiful grey boy...

He had been missing for a week 

Sleep well baby Austin, Your mummy loves you very very much 

x
xx


----------



## rogerbird (Apr 10, 2006)

Sorry for your loss.
I once had a grey girl called willowmena, who was sadly run over, about the same age.

She'll look after him.

RIP.


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

R.I.P. Little guy


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

i am so sorry for your loss sleep tight lil one


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

RIP Austin


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Sorry to hear your news.
I have a grey cat missing at the moment. We haven't seen Sanchez for about 3 weeks but we think some arse has taken her in. She'll come back when she gets out.

rogerbird,

I had a cat called willowmena in 1980. I named her after one of my friends at school who we used to tease because of her name. How cruel are kids!!!!! and parents come to that!!!!!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

sorry to hear that


----------



## Niccired (Apr 13, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

r.i.p


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

RIP i hate it when they have to pass away


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

RIP Kitty Cat


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

RIP Austin, catch mice in the sky 

eace:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi, so sorry to hear this sad news.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## MissHayho (Mar 17, 2007)

im sorry to hear about your loss, it is heartbreaking losing a pet


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

sleep well kitty cat 

cat and cel x


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

R.I.P Kitty


----------

